# Question about fish together...



## asharee993 (Mar 22, 2012)

Would it be possible to house a black molly, dwarf gourami, and bristle-nosed pleco together? Are any of them aggressive? If they can be in the same tank together, what would be the minimum space that they could inhabit? If I had to choose either the gourami or the pleco, which would be a better companion for my black molly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

The Bristlenose Pleco gets up to like 4in if I remember correctly so I'd say at least a 20 gallon tank. You'll want to provide hiding places for the pleco so I'd add some driftwood or something. I don't see anything wrong with housing those three. The Dwarf Gourami can be a little territorial.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

you should be ok with them.. yes the Gourami's can be a bit nippy .. as far as the pleco depending on how big he is when you get him you can start with a smaller tank and upgrade as he is growing. i know we got out bristlenose when he was only maybe an inch long and he's been in with our tetras since.. i think he might be about 2 inches now.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I recommend starting with a tank big enough for a full-sized pleco, I think susankat has one that's about 5 or 6 inches long. A 20 gallon tank should work, if it's a 20 long. As for the rest of them, they should get along, just watch the population if you get multiple mollies, since they're a livebearer (although everything in the tank would love a baby fish to snack on). Get some live plants and driftwood, and you've got a nice looking tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. A 20g long at least for the BN pleco, plus caves and drift wood - as they snack on it.

The Dwarf Gourami can be territorial (have you thought of a Honey Gourami? They are also a type of Dwarf but generally tend to be more docile.) I have a bunch with my cardinal tetras and they don't cause problems.

Mollies like to be with friends, but one can live on it's own just fine. The Gourami maaay nip at it's tail a bit if it's flowy, but lots of live plants and territory space will probably help. (And as I said, I've never had issues with my Honey Gouramis.)


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Honey Gourami that just killed one of my female Cherry Barbs. He didn't care about the other seven Cherry Barbs in the tank but just had it out for this one female. Each fish has it's own personality.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

20 long, or bigger, i had my BN plecos in a 29 and they were fine, but notieced a HUGE increase in activity wheni moved them to the 75


----------

